# Connie RC install help



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I was going to install the Airwire G3 in my older Bachman Connie today and discovered all of the info I had been saving in my computer is no longer there along with a mess of other files. Has anyone done this install before? Do I remove the factory board or wire to it. I will be using battery power which I have already installed in the tender. I did remember to remove the conn7. Help please.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is one way to do it using an installation kit I make. *CONNIE KIT*

This is the original article *CONNIE INSTALLATION*


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Tony. This doesn't look like it will be to hard. 

Lou


----------

